# Norfolk coast



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
Does anybody have any first had experience of wells-on -sea,west runton,
or hemsby,scratby,caister areas, also would they be mainly just turn up without booking sites.
Thanks


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

When are you going? Have a look at >Visit Norfolk< and see what takes your fancy.

peedee


----------



## Compaq5315 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Norfolk*

Hi have just come back from norfolk last week.

Stayed at wells next the sea, a well appointed camp site right in the harbour although a 1/4 mile walk to town or catch the modle train £1.20 per adult. (There is only campsite in wells ) Cost £22.00 per night including electric hook up.

West runton, stayed at the caravan & camping club site (West Runton), right in the middle of noware & very peaceful, a good 45 min walk to cromer/Sheringham very pleasant i may add. although there were other sites ie. seacroft (which was full up) you should have no probs.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks Peedee,I'll have a look.

Probably tomorrow,We've been going to manor park in hunstanton for our
last 3to 4 short trips,but I think we've over cooked that now :!: :lol:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi compaq5315,
Was it pinewoods :?:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

West Runton is good. Elevated pitches some with (distant) sea view. Little alcoves with only half a dozen pitches.

Mostly fairly flat except the far field which has no hard standings and is well, mountainous!! :roll: 

Lovely walk into Sheringham along the cliff top. Go through the static caravan site although it says "No public highway" or something like that. The notice is to keep the cars out - there is a public footpath to the cliff walk.

Excellent accessory shop in the village itself. Bus stop opposite - both only a 10 minute walk from the site.

Rail station just outside the site to take the chuffer into Norwich.

Plenty to see and do within easy reach, and relatively M/H friendly. For example, the large car park in Sheringham (lovely town) has no height barrier, and as long as M/Hs park toward the back they seem to be quite welcome.

If you go to the West Runton site, arrive just after noon, park up just inside the site and walk round. It's a big site and some of the best pitches are easily missed if you drive round. There are four or five just opposite the fenced storage enclosure that are pancake flat and under the trees for shade - assuming the sun appears.

The Welk stall near the public loos in Sheringham does the best crab butty we have ever tasted for £2.70.

Hope this helps


----------



## 109334 (Jan 20, 2008)

hi moblee we are in norfolk at mo just been to whittington a lovely site on the banks of the river wissy its about 27 mile from hunstanton phone number is 01366500075 postcode pe33 9tf if you have sat nav ..regards john


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hello Moblee, we stayed just down the road a few weeks back at Beeston Regis, site looks over the sea, it great, and was about £18 I think. Wells is great and the site there is really nice to.

http://www.beestonregis.co.uk/links.html

http://www.pinewoods.co.uk/


----------



## Compaq5315 (Sep 17, 2007)

moblee.

yes it was pinewoods


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Norfolk*



compaq5315 said:


> West Runton, stayed at the caravan & camping club site (West Runton), right in the middle of nowhere & very peaceful,


I would be interested to know if this site still has a very narrow one way access track?

peedee


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Norfolk*



peedee said:


> compaq5315 said:
> 
> 
> > West Runton, stayed at the caravan & camping club site (West Runton), right in the middle of nowhere & very peaceful,
> ...


Yes it does Peedee (though only one-way for part of the the exit) but the two-way section is not narrow for very far, visibility is pretty good and there are plenty of passing places.

I wouldn't want to be towing a very long caravan and meet another of the same, but in a motorhome it won't be a problem.

Cheers


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Zeb, it is over ten years possibly 15 since I last used that site. It did not have any dedicated passing places then and there were rules about arrivals and departures to avoid meeting up with others travelling in the opposite direction. It didn't always work. Good site though.

peedee


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

peedee said:


> Thanks Zeb, it is over ten years possibly 15 since I last used that site. It did not have any dedicated passing places then and there were rules about arrivals and departures to avoid meeting up with others travelling in the opposite direction. It didn't always work. Good site though.
> 
> peedee


The dedicated passing places are not entirely "_dedicated_" PD. They have obviously "_appeared_" over the years through usage and wear, but they are adequate.

Forget the rules - the wardens do. 8O 8O It's fairly silly IMO to have a "_Don't arrive before noon_" rule to avoid bumper-to-bumper confrontations . . . but then grant extensions to lots of members who don't want to leave until late afternoon.

I'm not very tolerant at all ( 8O  ) of petty "_jobsworth_" rules and regulations, but when there is an obviously very sensible one like that, I think it should be observed as much as possible.

Just my opinion, which is clearly not shared by many. :roll:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Just my opinion, which is clearly not shared by many. :roll:


Your dead right there, I ended up in a right snarl up and although I managed to revesrse my outfit into a wider area, others hadn't a clue. with more than one coming out and in, it was utter chaos for about an hour. Last time I visited, I used Seacroft.

peedee


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> The Welk stall near the public loos in Sheringham does the best crab butty we have ever tasted for £2.70.
> Hope this helps


Comforting that the loo is near just in case you get a duff whelk.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Pusser said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > The Welk stall near the public loos in Sheringham does the best crab butty we have ever tasted for £2.70.
> ...


Very droll Pusser. :lol: :lol:

If Morecambe and Wise hadn't done it first we would have made a great team!! 8O

I feed you the lines and you pick 'em up and make the funny.

Great stuff. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Narrow passage :?: 

We have just got back from *five* days at Longbeach campsite,beach
road Hemsby good site,good toilets & shower blocks :lol:

SO HOT the road started to MELT :!: 8O 
Thanks for all your tips..


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

If you are passing Kings Lynn you could try Gatton Water at Hillington. It is an adult only site with a very good fishing lake and only 3 miles from Sandringham. We have just spent 10 very good days there.

steve & ann. ---------- teensvan.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Love to go to a all adult site for a change,but the kids wouldn't let us.Glad you enjoyed yourselves.


----------

